# مشاريع تخرج للميكاترونكس



## اسامة الخواجا (20 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
هذه مشاريع تخرج للميكاترونكس واجو الاستفادة للجميع​


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (29 أبريل 2007)

*كمان مشاريع تخرج للميكاترونكس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مشاريع تخرج للميكاترونكس واغلبها باستخدام الpic micrpcontroller 
*​


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (29 أبريل 2007)

*كمان مشاريع*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
:32::32::32::14::5:مشاريع:68::15::33:
​


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (5 مايو 2007)

*اكثر من 1000 مشرع تخرج ميكاترونكس*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخواني هذا هو الموقع اللذي يحتوي على مشاريع التخرج


http://courses.ece.uiuc.edu/ece445/?f=Projects&sem=spring2007





ودعواتكم


----------



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (5 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مشكووووووووووووووووووووور اخى اسامة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## cyprus (6 مايو 2007)

*thanks*

thanks alot also we hope to see more from u


----------



## medanass (7 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## h.d (9 مايو 2007)

10000 thank u


----------



## عماد شاهين (10 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكم يا اخوانى


----------



## EBRAHEM DIAB (15 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## profshimo (29 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووورين ...سلمتم جميعا


----------



## eng_sasi (4 يوليو 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررا جزيلا 
وياريت المزيد من الاقتراحات والمشاريع


----------



## bencher_qui (5 يوليو 2007)

Merci Beaucoup Pour Cet Effort


----------



## امبراطورSQU (14 يوليو 2007)

ما حد عنده مشاريع تخرج باستخدام الماتلاب


----------



## العنادي (15 يوليو 2007)

جزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (15 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا اخوي يا امراطور كل مشاريع التخرج بدها ماتلاب :73:


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (2 أغسطس 2007)

0000000000000


----------



## عمرو عادل عامر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر يابشمهندس


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

والله ما اعرف كيف اشكرك 
الف الف شكر


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يوفقك يارب يعني شي رائع ومعلومات قيمة يا اخ يالكريم


----------



## pocca (27 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_amirayousef (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا كتير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## alishtain (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (1 نوفمبر 2008)

_مشكور جدا ...كتاب مفيد جدا وجزاك الله خيرااااا:30:_


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## خالد أبو العينين (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
والله أنا كنت أطلع فعلا لرؤية مشاريع هذا القسم


----------



## م / حسـام (12 نوفمبر 2008)

بصراحه رائع جدا
وبعد ماطلعت عليهم أفكر جديا في اقتراح هذا المشروع على الجروب تبعي 
Automatic Door Operator using Voice Recognition 
Description: We want to design a system that will overcome the problems of the mechanical key and lock for houses and apartments. Some of these shortcomings include: risk of being locked out if the key is lost, struggling to open the door when carrying a bulky load (i.e. groceries), and most importantly, the lack of a robust security system. Voice recognition especially improves security, since it is extremely easy for someone’s keys to be stolen, but emulating an individual’s voice is much more challenging. Our project idea is a door operator system where the user speaks a command (such as “lock”, “unlock”, “open”) into a wireless transmitter. The command is then transmitted to a receiver unit on the inside of the door. Once the command is obtained by the receiver, the microcontroller (PIC) will serve as the main control system for processing the command and carrying out the desired action. Specifically, the microcontroller will interface with the following components: - DSP to perform the speech processing/recognition - Electric motor for opening the door - Electro-mechanical system for door lock/unlock

ايش رايكو انتو؟؟


----------



## احمد م م (18 نوفمبر 2008)

و الله الف مشكووور على المشاااريع 

انا لسا ما شفتهااا 

بس انا مقدر التعب اللي تعبتووه 

يعطيكواا الف عافية


----------



## eng-tamir (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يا بش مهندس على تنزليلك للمشاريع 
اذا بتقدر تنزل الsimulation بتاعه والبرمجة بتوفي جميلك


----------



## الصقر العراق (20 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ماهو افضل برنامج هندسي للميكترونكس 
:19:​


----------



## marada10 (6 مايو 2009)

thank you to mach my brother


----------



## م-عبدالجواد قاووق (8 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد رونى (8 مايو 2009)

اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## FalembanOnline (13 مايو 2009)

الف شكر على كل من ساهم وعاون الله يجعلها في موازين حسناتكم..


----------



## كريم يونس (23 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ويجعلكم داثما عونا لنا


----------



## shady512 (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي 
والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## eng fadi (26 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور على هاي المشاريع القيمة والمفيدة 

تحياتي


----------



## مروه تكنو (26 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووور وعساك دايم


----------



## يحيى33 (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخواني على هذا الموضوع ,بصراحه احتاج اليه كثيرا لان مشروع التخرج سينزل عندي الفصل القادم


----------



## el-saqrawy (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ومشكور على المجهود


----------



## mahmoud hh (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
وكل عام وانتم بخير 
مشاريع رائعة لإختصاص رائع 
وأحلى منتدى هندسي 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/عادل حسن (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووورين على هذه المشاريع


----------



## يوسف العباس (3 سبتمبر 2009)

ربي اغفر لنا و له و للمسلمين اجمعين و ايدنا بنصر من عندك يا رب 
ادعو معي يا شباب

و شكرا لك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## أسامة ع (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراٌ على هذه المشاريع


----------



## أسامة ع (12 سبتمبر 2009)

:83:أريد أنأسأل كيف يتم التقييم


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور يا شباب المنتدي الرائع ....ولدي فكرة مشروووع من صمييم هندسة الميكاترونكس وهي:-
التحكم في سرعة متور dcعن طريق الplc


----------



## muhrad (16 سبتمبر 2009)

Thank you very much and may Allah blesses you and your effort

Jazak Allah khair


----------



## lokman ashtawi (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*link missing*

asslamo alikom 
thank u my friend for what u are doing but i can not see the link to your projects


----------



## المسلمة هنادى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engneer 1 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وموضوع مميز ياأخي كنا ننتظر أحد يعطينا مثل هالمواضيع ولك منا خالص الدعاء

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abcy (2 نوفمبر 2009)

اثابكم الله و جزاكم عني الف خير


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر ......جزاك الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع


----------



## marouan1989 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Tito209 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بــــــــــ الله بكـــ ــــــــــارك

تحياتي تقبل مروري
إبن غـــزة
:73::19:​


----------



## jo0ori (29 نوفمبر 2009)

يعجز اللسان عن شكركم...
لك كل الخير .... الله لا يحرمك فسيح جناته...

لا حرمناك


----------



## مهندس مصر (3 يناير 2010)

*مجموعة من 16 كتاب نادرة فى microcontroller

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t172946.html*


----------



## 1-محمد (5 يناير 2010)

cooooooooooool


----------



## super power (1 فبراير 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## slmat27 (1 فبراير 2010)

Thanks a lot pal


----------



## mehdi09 (1 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك .....


----------



## arif64 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## اسامة النمكي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abo.omar (5 أغسطس 2012)

*الهندسة*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لكم الشكر والتقدير
*​


----------



## khsabbagh (8 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخى اسامة بارك الله فيك ومشكووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## مريم هاشم (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور بكد


----------



## فهد البدري (15 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mawj.engineer (15 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## md beida (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك​الله​كل خير على المشاريع و​الله​عنده حسن الجزاء​


----------



## safte (23 يوليو 2013)

اكثر من ممتاز


----------



## midozedane (5 سبتمبر 2013)

thnx


----------



## badawi2 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## e.m.a88 (9 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي 
والله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## adison2000 (29 يناير 2014)

شكراً لصاحب الموضوع ..
سيتم تثبيت الموضوع على أن يتم السماح فقط لفتح المواضيع التي تتحدث عن إشكال أو عدة إشكالات معينه في مشروع تخرج محدد ..

موفقين إن شاء الله ..


----------



## سما الاسلام (9 فبراير 2014)

* جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## عمر زياد جبر (17 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elmuthana algaali (18 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng: bilal (25 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور والله


----------



## MOSTAFA78 (3 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كوثر محمد (17 نوفمبر 2014)

:20:


----------



## خالدعبدالوهاب مرشد (21 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم كيفيت عمل الكليتش


----------



## عمر طلعت (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## waelazzaz (13 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمر طلعت (7 فبراير 2015)

_*جزاكم الله خيرا *_​


----------



## بيهس م (26 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااا


----------



## مشروع مهندس 186 (9 أبريل 2015)

مشكور..


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## اسامةسمير (26 أبريل 2016)

thanks


----------



## germn (26 يوليو 2016)

لوسمحت انا كنت عايز اعرف هو مهندسين ميكاترونكس مطلوبون في سوق العمل ولا لا و هل هي قسم مؤثر و هام ولا لا


----------



## ballaassab (30 يوليو 2016)

ممتاز مشكور


----------



## malek.saeed (8 أغسطس 2017)

Think you


----------



## حامد الحلي العراقي (14 أبريل 2020)

السلام عليكم أنا أخوكم أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على كتاب Fluid Power with Applications
Seventh Edition
Anthony Esposito 
وإيميلي هو 
[email protected]


----------

